# My wee crewe!



## ChrissyE (Mar 29, 2011)

Introducing my darling bunnys

Miss Eccles - Rescue previous owner was to release her in a field









Mr Jay-rescued with ruby









lady ruby- pregnant when rescued









rubys offspring

Bailey








Fudge








ZuZu








Pixie








Scratchy








Bungee


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lovely pics ,:thumbup: , they are gorgeous bunnies . :yesnod:


----------



## DoggyLuva1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrissyE said:


> Introducing my darling bunnys
> 
> Miss Eccles - Rescue previous owner was to release her in a field
> 
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DoggyLuva1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

they are so adorable they are so cute:001_smile:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww! What lovely rabbits and such cute babies! :001_wub: Are you going to keep them all? 

Well done for taking them on, can't believe someone was going to release Miss Eccles into a field!!


----------



## ChrissyE (Mar 29, 2011)

I am keeping pixie and zuma <3 Bailey and Fudge have homes and 
Scratchy and Bungee are still looking


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

ChrissyE said:


> I am keeping pixie and zuma <3 Bailey and Fudge have homes and
> Scratchy and Bungee are still looking


oooo... very tempting!! lol! I definately can't have anymore but I'm sure Scratchy and Bungee will be snapped up

Is Jay the dad? The babies look quite like him!


----------



## ChrissyE (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyCruick said:


> oooo... very tempting!! lol! I definately can't have anymore but I'm sure Scratchy and Bungee will be snapped up
> 
> Is Jay the dad? The babies look quite like him!


yeah i rescued ruby and jay they were or so i was told at the time a bonded neutered pair.....
:blink:
since had jay neutered  mum will be spayed soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwm what gorgeous bunnies!!!!! Isn't it funny how none of babies took after mum!! She is scrummy too! I would be so tempted as you're not far from me...but I have 5 babies who are only 4 weeks old lol! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwm what gorgeous bunnies!!!!! Isn't it funny how none of babies took after mum!! She is scrummy too! I would be so tempted as you're not far from me...but I have 5 babies who are only 4 weeks old lol! xx


thats because broken (en) is a dominant gene, you should breed broken to a solid, or if no solid available a broken with not much white, as breeding 2 brokens together will produce charlies
bit of useless information for you :lol:

your bunnies are still very adorable (i remember you showing them off on HFF) i especially love miss eccles


----------



## ChrissyE (Mar 29, 2011)

nice to learn the genetics of well loved pets <3


----------

